# Sticky  2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid ATF fluid check/drain



## Fman (Sep 26, 2009)

I am getting ready to perform a service on our transmission for our 2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid. I cant seem to find a dipstick under the hood, how do you check the level? Has anyone done a drain and refill on this vehicle? Approx how many quarts can you drain out?

Also wanted to confirm it is necessary to use the Nissan ATF to not void any warranties. It looks like the Hybrid uses a Matic W, not the standard CVT fluid. I have done maintenance on many transmissions, this one is throwing me with no dipstick, and how to refill it was ever low.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## repperya (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting ready to do the same thing- did you find any info on this?


----------



## Fman (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, I did find out some information....

First off, the Altima Hybrid uses the eCVT transmission (note E), the standard non-hybrid Altima uses a CVT transmission. The eCVT has much less moving parts and no belt or torque converter. The eCVT trans service is a simple fill and drain of 5 qts. There is no dipstick on the eCVT, you drain it from bottom plug and fill from the side of the transmission until fluid begins to come out (similar to how you would do a manual transmission). The eCVT transmission only has about 15 moving parts, its a pretty bullet proof design. The CVT transmission has a belt, torque converter, etc and many more moving parts. The eCVT transmission also helps reduce brake pad wear, and can also generate electricity for the Hybrid system. We have 100k miles on our Hybrid Altima and the brakes are still at 60% remaining.

The eCVT also uses a different fluid than the standard CVT, the eCVT uses a Matic K fluid and the CVT uses a NS-2 fluid. They are different, so make sure and get the correct formula for your transmission type.

I took my vehicle to the dealer and had them perform the service for $140. It was going to cost me about $90 to do it myself, so I figured for warranty reasons I would have them perform the service. The transmission is covered for 120k miles or 10 years, Nissan extended the warranty from 60k to 120k/10yrs. My dealer also showed me the old fluid compared to the new on a sample tray and there was a significant difference in color between the two after 100k miles.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## zan986 (Nov 3, 2015)

According to Castrol you can use their Transmax ATF instead of Matic-K (http://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/61A39370D3DE09CB802579CC0072452C/$File/BPXE-8SQSE8.pdf)



Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle (ATF) Automatic Transmission Fluid (1 Gallon) 03521: Advance Auto Parts


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just a heads up, the hybrid uses "W" fluid NOT "K", ("K" is used in fwd 5spd's at). With the tight tolerances in these trans these days using the wrong fluid can starve critical areas of lubercation which will lead to trans failure, and if you try to warranty the trans and it comes back as the wrong fluid was used...its your dime to fix it, I have seen it happen...


----------



## zan986 (Nov 3, 2015)

SPEEDO said:


> just a heads up, the hybrid uses "W" fluid NOT "K", ("K" is used in fwd 5spd's at). With the tight tolerances in these trans these days using the wrong fluid can starve critical areas of lubercation which will lead to trans failure, and if you try to warranty the trans and it comes back as the wrong fluid was used...its your dime to fix it, I have seen it happen...


http://www.carquestprofessionals.co...F Application NON-Laminated Guide 6.10.13.pdf

Check Page 7, says Valvoline ATF is compatible.


----------



## Mrazndea (Nov 16, 2020)

Need photos. Don't know where the plugs are on my hybrid Altima... Please 🆘🆘


----------



## Mrazndea (Nov 16, 2020)

Could that be the drain hole?


----------



## Yas (Dec 11, 2020)

Fman said:


> I am getting ready to perform a service on our transmission for our 2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid. I cant seem to find a dipstick under the hood, how do you check the level? Has anyone done a drain and refill on this vehicle? Approx how many quarts can you drain out?
> 
> Also wanted to confirm it is necessary to use the Nissan ATF to not void any warranties. It looks like the Hybrid uses a Matic W, not the standard CVT fluid. I have done maintenance on many transmissions, this one is throwing me with no dipstick, and how to refill it was ever low.
> 
> Thank you for any help.





Fman said:


> I am getting ready to perform a service on our transmission for our 2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid. I cant seem to find a dipstick under the hood, how do you check the level? Has anyone done a drain and refill on this vehicle? Approx how many quarts can you drain out?
> 
> Also wanted to confirm it is necessary to use the Nissan ATF to not void any warranties. It looks like the Hybrid uses a Matic W, not the standard CVT fluid. I have done maintenance on many transmissions, this one is throwing me with no dipstick, and how to refill it was ever low.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Hello guys
How much liters or quarter does it take


Fman said:


> I am getting ready to perform a service on our transmission for our 2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid. I cant seem to find a dipstick under the hood, how do you check the level? Has anyone done a drain and refill on this vehicle? Approx how many quarts can you drain out?
> 
> Also wanted to confirm it is necessary to use the Nissan ATF to not void any warranties. It looks like the Hybrid uses a Matic W, not the standard CVT fluid. I have done maintenance on many transmissions, this one is throwing me with no dipstick, and how to refill it was ever low.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Hello guys... 
How much liter/quart does it take? 
Anyone know please


----------



## r c kahn (Sep 23, 2021)

zan986 said:


> According to Castrol you can use their Transmax ATF instead of Matic-K (http://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/F...3DE09CB802579CC0072452C/$File/BPXE-8SQSE8.pdf)
> 
> 
> 
> Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle (ATF) Automatic Transmission Fluid (1 Gallon) 03521: Advance Auto Parts


That fluid is absolutely not to be used in a hybrid CVT. As the hybrid wears, the coils are exposed. If you use regular CVT fluid it conducts electricity and it will eat your transmission. You must use non-conductive specific to Altima hybrid only fluid. That's why the back of the Castrol bottle says not for use in CVT hybrid.


----------



## Mandy mckissick (Nov 30, 2021)

Has anyone figured out how to change the tranny fl


----------

